# Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero Cigar Review - Lancero from joya antano



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has average construction and will not win any beauty contests. I have found the draw to be rather right on the 6 or so that I have smok...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero Cigar Review - Lancero from joya antano


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you tried the maduro yet? It's pretty friggin tasty!


----------

